# Inter - Roma: 5 Ottobre ore 20,45



## admin (29 Settembre 2013)

Inter Roma, big match della settima giornata di Serie A insieme al posticipo Juventus Milan ( http://www.milanworld.net/juventus-milan-6-ottobre-ore-20-45-a-vt11304.html#post297675 ).

Si disputerà Sabato 5 Ottobre 2013 alle ore 20,45 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Roma Inter?

L'incontro verrà trasmesso in diretta tv su Mediaset Premium e su Sky Calcio

A seguire, tutte le informazioni ed i commenti sulla partita.


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Settembre 2013)

Sarà uno spettacolo.
Sicuramente andrò a vederla nel mio bar di fiducia


----------



## 2515 (30 Settembre 2013)

la vince l'inter, poco ma sicuro, e non per destino sensazioni o altro, ma proprio per come giocano le squadre l'inter mi pare una di quelle più adatte per contrastare la roma.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2013)

Sarà un banco di prova per entrambe.
Credo che la spunterà l'Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2013)

1X


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2013)

Forza Roma a questo punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2013)

partita interessante


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 1X



Si pure io penso 1x


----------



## Aldo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Anche io prevedo un 1. La Roma arriva troppo convinta, la prestazione con il Bologna è stata bella ma la pagheremo in questa partita, l'inter è più forte gioca in casa e il terreno di San Siro non favorirà il gioco della Roma, spero solo che non vadano oltre i due gol di scarto.

Inter Roma 3-0
Alvarez
Alvarez
Icardi 
espulso Castan


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Anche io prevedo un 1. La Roma arriva troppo convinta, la prestazione con il Bologna è stata bella ma la pagheremo in questa partita, l'inter è più forte gioca in casa e il terreno di San Siro non favorirà il gioco della Roma, spero solo che non vadano oltre i due gol di scarto.
> 
> Inter Roma 3-0
> Alvarez
> ...



Ma questo romanista viene qui a gufare a favore della propria squadra con post ridicoli ogni volta ? Nessuno fa niente ? Gia contro il bologna pronosticò uno 0-3 tipo. Oggi questo. Sinceramente questi patetici siparietti mi hanno stancato, e mi danno pure fastidio.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma questo romanista viene qui a gufare a favore della propria squadra con post ridicoli ogni volta ? Nessuno fa niente ? Gia contro il bologna pronosticò uno 0-3 tipo. Oggi questo. Sinceramente questi patetici siparietti mi hanno stancato, e mi danno pure fastidio.



guarda che i milanisti qua dentro spesso fanno lo stesso per le partite del Milan...


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> guarda che i milanisti qua dentro spesso fanno lo stesso per le partite del Milan...



Nel caso, loro lo fanno a casa loro. Forum del milan. Non che un romanista viene qui a gufarsi da solo per le vittorie della sua squadretta, questo mi irrita. Lo faccia nel forum della roma, qui, come ho letto in giro, si parla di calcio, e i suoi pronostici col calcio non c'entrano na mazza.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Nel caso, loro lo fanno a casa loro. Forum del milan. Non che un romanista viene qui a gufarsi da solo per le vittorie della sua squadretta, questo mi irrita. Lo faccia nel forum della roma, qui, come ho letto in giro, si parla di calcio, e i suoi pronostici col calcio non c'entrano na mazza.



capisco che dia fastidio, anche a me danno fastidio gli juventini che son qua... però sopportiamoli, dai...


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Anche io prevedo un 1. La Roma arriva troppo convinta, la prestazione con il Bologna è stata bella ma la pagheremo in questa partita, l'inter è più forte gioca in casa e il terreno di San Siro non favorirà il gioco della Roma, spero solo che non vadano oltre i due gol di scarto.
> 
> Inter Roma 3-0
> Alvarez
> ...



Secondo me 4-0.
Ci aggiungo anche un gol in rovesciata di Handanovic da centrocampo.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Io sopporto ma sto aldo è gia la 2-3 volta che lo leggo che fa pronostici appositamente studiati per contro-gufare. E' una presa in giro.


----------



## Aldo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma questo romanista viene qui a gufare a favore della propria squadra con post ridicoli ogni volta ? Nessuno fa niente ? Gia contro il bologna pronosticò uno 0-3 tipo. Oggi questo. Sinceramente questi patetici siparietti mi hanno stancato, e mi danno pure fastidio.



1-3 contro il Bologna. cosa si fa? io credo di non violare il regolamento esprimendo un pronostico, se la vedo così cosa ci posso fare, la maggior parte delle persone vede 1 in questa partita. Non sono pareri ridicoli, sono pareri, se non ti piacciano quando vedi scritto Aldo salta avanti.

Tu vieni a lamentarti proprio quando la Roma va ad affrontare la grande rivale del Milan, che tifoso sei. Poi hai un nik e un'immagine che fa un chiaro riferimento al serpente, simbolo della grande rivale del Milan (colei che non può essere nominata), sarà un caso?


----------



## andre (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nel 2013 ancora a parlare di gufate.


----------



## Sesfips (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Anche io prevedo un 1. La Roma arriva troppo convinta, la prestazione con il Bologna è stata bella ma la pagheremo in questa partita, l'inter è più forte gioca in casa e il terreno di San Siro non favorirà il gioco della Roma, spero solo che non vadano oltre i due gol di scarto.
> 
> Inter Roma 3-0
> Alvarez
> ...



Sapete benissimo di avere una squadra forte. A me pare proprio la solita gufata romanista.
Poi magari se farete un risultato positivo, il commento sarà "grande impresa della Roma, vittoria contro tutti i pronostici ecc ecc". Per me dovete smetterla di nascondervi dietro a un dito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Nel caso, loro lo fanno a casa loro. Forum del milan. Non che un romanista viene qui a gufarsi da solo per le vittorie della sua squadretta, questo mi irrita. Lo faccia nel forum della roma, qui, come ho letto in giro, si parla di calcio, e i suoi pronostici col calcio non c'entrano na mazza.



MilanWorld è sempre stato un Forum Libero...l'importante è che si rispetta il regolamento e Aldo lo sta rispettando (anche se qualche volta si è lasciato andare)
a me cmq non danno nessun fastidio...anzi mi piace sentire l'opinione (obiettiva) di tifosi di altre squadre


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> 1-3 contro il Bologna. cosa si fa? io credo di non violare il regolamento esprimendo un pronostico, se la vedo così cosa ci posso fare, la maggior parte delle persone vede 1 in questa partita. Non sono pareri ridicoli, sono pareri, se non ti piacciano quando vedi scritto Aldo salta avanti.
> 
> Tu vieni a lamentarti proprio quando la Roma va ad affrontare la grande rivale del Milan, che tifoso sei. Poi hai un nik e un'immagine che fa un chiaro riferimento al serpente, simbolo della grande rivale del Milan (colei che non può essere nominata), sarà un caso?



Dont feed the troll. Rispondo agli altri utenti.
[MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] non è tanto la gufata in sè quanto che sia un post che prende in giro uno che vorrebbe leggere post di qualità e sul CALCIO. Non sulle scaramanzie di un romanista che rosica perchè non vincono niente da decenni.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> MilanWorld è sempre stato un Forum Libero...l'importante è che si rispetta il regolamento e Aldo lo sta rispettando (anche se qualche volta si è lasciato andare)
> a me cmq non danno nessun fastidio...anzi mi piace sentire l'opinione (obiettiva) di tifosi di altre squadre



Ti sembra obiettiva la sua opinione ? ogni volta pronostica contro la roma goleade ed espulsioni ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ti sembra obiettiva la sua opinione ? ogni volta pronostica contro la roma goleade ed espulsioni ?



è pessimista come tante altre persone quì...l'anno scorso c'era gente che pensava alla B
l'unica cosa che mi sorprende è che non ho mai visto un Romanista pessimista...di solito ogni anno credono nello scudetto


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Anche io prevedo un 1. La Roma arriva troppo convinta, la prestazione con il Bologna è stata bella ma la pagheremo in questa partita, l'inter è più forte gioca in casa e il terreno di San Siro non favorirà il gioco della Roma, spero solo che non vadano oltre i due gol di scarto.
> 
> Inter Roma 3-0
> Alvarez
> ...



Ebbasta trollare su

Poi da come parli sembra che la Roma giochi come il Barsà


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Se uno gufa, è perchè sotto sotto sa di non avere una squadra all'altezza


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ebbasta trollare su
> 
> Poi da come parli sembra che la Roma giochi come il Barsà



Mi tocca quotare un interista.
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] pessimisti è cosa diversa dai. Non mi sembra difficile capire che lui fa apposta a scrivere cose che non pensa. E per me è una presa in giro a chi vuole leggere post di qualità.


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il copione della partita è già scritto: Roma che fa la partita e Inter chiusa e pronta alle ripartenze. Se dipendesse solo dai valori in campo, i giallorossi sarebbero favoritissimi, ma Mazzarri può addirittura spuntarla sculando.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se uno gufa, è perchè sotto sotto sa di non avere una squadra all'altezza



Ma non c'è nulla di male a essere scaramantici,ma scrivere 0-3 dai,o meglio fallo in maniera teatrale e carina,non col tono finto serio......in questo devo dire che i napoletani hanno più classe


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Il copione della partita è già scritto: Roma che fa la partita e Inter chiusa e pronta alle ripartenze. Se dipendesse solo dai valori in campo, i giallorossi sarebbero favoritissimi, ma Mazzarri può addirittura spuntarla sculando.



L'Inter lascia il pallino del gioco,ma mica si fa schiacciare,i tiri subiti sono cmq pochi


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'Inter lascia il pallino del gioco,ma mica si fa schiacciare,i tiri subiti sono cmq pochi



E' vero, e ci mancherebbe che non fosse così: Mazzarri ha quasi sempre schierato praticamente 6 giocatori di corsa in mezzo al campo, con quella densità è difficile trovare spazi per chiunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Mi tocca quotare un interista.
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] pessimisti è cosa diversa dai. Non mi sembra difficile capire che lui fa apposta a scrivere cose che non pensa. E per me è una presa in giro a chi vuole leggere post di qualità.



si ma infatti non ci crede manco lui a quello che dice...sapete che se esagera va fuori...inutile dirlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il bello è che Aldo è un utente valido, argomenta e si può discutere di Calcio con la c maiuscola. Queste gufate però non le capisco, sistematiche, ogni giornata puntuale. Aldo, non ci venire a dire che son opinioni perché sono gufate palesi


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il bello è che Aldo è un utente valido, argomenta e si può discutere di Calcio con la c maiuscola. Queste gufate però non le capisco, sistematiche, ogni giornata puntuale. Aldo, non ci venire a dire che son opinioni perché sono gufate palesi



se finisce veramente 3-0 in favore dell'inter o peggio però dobbiamo chiedergli scusa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se finisce veramente 3-0 in favore dell'inter o peggio però dobbiamo chiedergli scusa


Sarebbe soltanto molto fortunato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me potrebbe vincere l'Inter stasera, ho questo presentimento. In casa le squadre di Mazzarri hanno sempre fatto benissimo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Formazioni ufficiali:*

*Inter *(3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Rolando, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus; Nagatomo, Guarin, Cambiasso, Taider, Pereira; Alvarez, Palacio. 

*Roma *(4-3-3): De Sanctis; Torosidis, Benatia, Castan, Balzaretti; Pjanic, De Rossi, Strootman; Gervinho, Totti, Florenzi.


----------



## Sesfips (5 Ottobre 2013)

E' ufficiale: Mazzarri non vede manco morto Kovacic.
Il giocatore più promettente della rosa fisso in panchina. Mah.


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2013)

certo che la rosa dell'inter è veramente una vergogna  vince la roma 1 a 0 con gol di Ljalic intorno all'80esimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale: Mazzarri non vede manco morto Kovacic.
> Il giocatore più promettente della rosa fisso in panchina. Mah.



mazzarri è risaputo che va d'accordissimo coi giovani, vedi anche icardi


----------



## Sesfips (5 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mazzarri è risaputo che va d'accordissimo coi giovani, vedi anche icardi



Va bè ma Icardi posso pure capire. Utilizzi un certo modulo e gioca Palacio, ma Taider al posto di Kovacic mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

Forza Roma!!


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Per kovacic gli darei anche zapata.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Mammamia totti anche a 38 anni è tra i migliori


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia che gol Totti


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bellissimo gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Settima vittoria consecutiva...


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Settima vittoria consecutiva...



La Juve per me , resta sempre più forte e non di poco.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La Juve per me , resta sempre più forte e non di poco.



Sì anche secondo me.. però cavoli se fanno la settimana vittoria consecutiva.. noi manco due vittorie consecutive riusciamo a fare


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Partita stupenda, sembra la Premier


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì anche secondo me.. però cavoli se fanno la settimana vittoria consecutiva.. noi manco due vittorie consecutive riusciamo a fare



"Ieri stavo vedendo una cosa, nel mio ranking personale, da 5 anni abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti"


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque sto Alvarez è stato trasformato...Sto Mazzari ha la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso, ma sembrano tutti trasformati


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

Questo Gervinho è fortissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quando perderanno una partita questi


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Finita


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Gervinho è fortissimo


Boh un altro dei miracolati di Garcia.. all'Arsenal era imbarazzante


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

che squadra la roma. spero vincano lo scudetto al posto dei gobbi.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

Altro livello la Roma


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh un altro dei miracolati di Garcia.. all'Arsenal era imbarazzante



hai mai visto l'arsenal? servivano altre motivazioni, la tecnica l'ha sempre avuta.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque giocano veramente bene, anche più del Napoli


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro livello la Roma



Avessero tenuto pure Lamela e Marquinhos staremmo parlando di una Roma formato europeo.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

Roma incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Madò... sono di un altro livello


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Madonna...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque giocano veramente bene, anche più del Napoli



eheheheh ma il Milan è più forte della rometta.. cit estiva


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avessero tenuto pure Lamela e Marquinhos staremmo parlando di una Roma formato europeo.


li han dovuti vendere per budget, ma sono una signora squadra. acquistassero un fenomeno sui lati o in difesa sarebbero da top.
cmq il centrocampo è fortissimo, l'attacco ottimo, la difesa da valutare castan e balzaretti.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

E 3. Questi rischiano di vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Classifica a Maggio
Juve
Roma
Napoli
Inter
Fiore
Lazio
Milan


----------



## chicagousait (5 Ottobre 2013)

E' arrivato il terzo. Li stanno asfaltando


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Finale primo tempo:

Inter - Roma: 0-3*


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2013)

che spettacolo sta roma!!!


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

La mano dell'allenatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> eheheheh ma il Milan è più forte della rometta.. cit estiva



*l'allenatore*


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2013)

Incredibile, incredibile. Che centrocampo mostruoso.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> li han dovuti vendere per budget, ma sono una signora squadra. acquistassero un fenomeno sui lati o in difesa sarebbero da top.
> cmq il centrocampo è fortissimo, l'attacco ottimo, la difesa da valutare castan e balzaretti.



Si si quello lo so, comunque secondo me gli manca un attaccante


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Alla Roma serviva  un allenatore non i vari pseudo allenatori tipo luisa enriqua e Zeman... è bastato un vincente per mettere a posto la squadra
Non prendono gol, ne fanno tantissimi. Squadra completa.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Incredibile, incredibile. Che centrocampo mostruoso.



Strootman-Pjanic-Florenzi-De Rossi è tantissima roba , pure De Rossi sembra tornato a livelli quanto meno accettabili


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aldilà del centrocampo, è Garcia a fare la differenza. L'organizzazione della Roma è pazzesca, impressionante. E' uno spettacolo vederla giocare!


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla Roma serviva un allenatore non i vari pseudo allenatori tipo luisa enriqua e Zeman... è bastato un vincente per mettere a posto la squadra
> Non prendono gol, ne fanno tantissimi. Squadra completa.



Con Allegri sarebbero decimi...


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Completa no, rimane sempre il problema della punta. Come ripeto da agosto, avessero tenuto johnny il campionato rischiava di essere già finito


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

mado  torno ora faccio pareggiano o comunque aperto e vedo 3-0 o.o. comunque ribadisco con fermezza punti importanti per l'europa league, non credo minimamente ne allo scudetto e manco alla Cl poi vedremo


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Abbiam preso matri a 12 mln. Con 15 prendevi strootman. Eeeh ma una punta ci serviva.


----------



## Petrecte (5 Ottobre 2013)

Eeeehhh ma se cacci Allergia chi prendi??? In giro non ci son allenatori di livello.....ultracit...


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Completa no, rimane sempre il problema della punta. Come ripeto da agosto, avessero tenuto johnny il campionato rischiava di essere già finito



Con la qualità che hanno possono giocare anche senza punta. E nel caso hanno borriello.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

E aggiungo: questa roma in mano ad allegri avrebbe 7-8 punti in meno.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *l'allenatore*



Io in estate predicavo calma.Dicevo che la ROma ha preso un allenatore valido, non si sono indeboliti perchè hanno venduto Osvaldo lamela e marquinos vero, ma hanno preso Benatia, STROOTMAN che vale 10 lamela lajalic che vale 19 osvaldi e poi come detto L'ALLENATORE.
Noi invece "heehehe ma la Roma è un incognità" "ehehe ma siamo superiori" maddai, l'anno scorso siamo stati fortunati che c'era Zeman


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Strootman-Pjanic-Florenzi-De Rossi è tantissima roba , pure De Rossi sembra tornato a livelli quanto meno accettabili



Lo dissi ad agosto che con Strootman il centrocampo era secondo solo alla Juventus. Florenzi è da nazionale.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

con de rossi al milan, montolivo e poi saremmo un super centrocampo. cmq si la cerniera in mezzo è meravigliosa da mangiarsi le mani non aver preso pjanic quando era al lione. Poi va bè su strootman l'offerta secondo me l'abbiamo fatta ma era troppo bassa. sono d'accordo anche io sul fatto che manca loro un attaccante e pure un difensore, castan non lo conosco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Risultato sicuramente esagerato, la Roma merita il vantaggio ma non si è vista una differenza così grande in campo.

Allegri prenda appunti. Basta sentire le indicazioni riportate da bordocampo per capire la differenza tra un grande allenatore ed un mediocre


----------



## Morghot (5 Ottobre 2013)

Orco diaz che piallata per ora.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Ottobre 2013)

un mio amico interista sta piangengo come non vedevo da tempo!!! solo frustrazione o ha rubato la roma?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Con la qualità che hanno possono giocare anche senza punta. E nel caso hanno borriello.



Il problema sono le partite con le piccole quando la condizione, ora mostruosa, verrà un po' meno. Lì soffriranno e per questo la Juve è ancora avanti. Però giocano da Dio. Nulla da dire.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> E aggiungo: questa roma in mano ad allegri avrebbe 7-8 punti in meno.



Assoluttamente, dannazione galliani ha fatto un grande favore alla Roma


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sì ma Borriello è un corpo estraneo, han cercato di piazzarlo fino all'ultimo secondo, non vedo che grandi motivazioni possa avere. In attacco sono condizionati ancora da Totti secondo me, se regge una stagione intera allora sono i favoriti, altrimenti la vedo dura, la Juve è troppo superiore sulla carta


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io in estate predicavo calma.Dicevo che la ROma ha preso un allenatore valido, non si sono indeboliti perchè hanno venduto Osvaldo lamela e marquinos vero, ma hanno preso Benatia, *STROOTMAN che vale 10 lamela* lajalic che vale 19 osvaldi e poi come detto L'ALLENATORE.
> Noi invece "heehehe ma la Roma è un incognità" "ehehe ma siamo superiori" maddai, l'anno scorso siamo stati fortunati che c'era Zeman


Che centra Strootman con Lamela?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Juventus-Napoli-Roma, corsa a tre per lo scudetto. In ogni caso queste saranno le prime tre della classe a fine anno, al di là dell'ordine, ci firmo col sangue.
Una squadra strabiliante 'sta Rometta, 20 goal fatti e 1 subito in 7 partite, cose da pazzi! Tipo il Barcellona.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lo dissi ad agosto che con Strootman il centrocampo era secondo solo alla Juventus. Florenzi è da nazionale.



questi non hanno niente da invidiare alla juventus, per tecnica e qualità il centrocampo della roma è mostruoso, l'attacco è accettabile ma formato giocatori estremamente complementari, e la difesa con l'inserimento di benatia ha acquisito una solidità incredibile


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

p.s. se osvaldo non fosse la testa calda che tutti conosciamo, sarebbero da top europa (livello united, ovviamente non li sto paragonando ai mostri quali real, city, psg,e bla bla bla)


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> un mio amico interista sta piangengo come non vedevo da tempo!!! solo frustrazione o ha rubato la roma?



Il rigore non c'era, il fallo è avvenuto fuori area, anche se di pochissimo ed era obiettivamente difficile vedere il punto esatto. L'inter non ha giocato male, ha preso una traversa clamorosa, ma la Roma ora è ingiocabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pazzesca la Roma,incredibile il lavoro di Garcia.Non vinceranno lo scudo,secondo me,ma ne vedremo delle belle.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Strootman-Pjanic-Florenzi-De Rossi è tantissima roba , pure De Rossi sembra tornato a livelli quanto meno accettabili



Accettabili? Sta giocando in un modo pazzesco.
Anche Gervinho faceva cadere i testicoli all'Arsenal,adesso sembra Ribery.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma Borriello è un corpo estraneo, han cercato di piazzarlo fino all'ultimo secondo, non vedo che grandi motivazioni possa avere. In attacco sono condizionati ancora da Totti secondo me, se regge una stagione intera allora sono i favoriti, altrimenti la vedo dura, la Juve è troppo superiore sulla carta


Non hanno bisogno della punta, anzi, forse una Roma col puntero non avrebbe mai e poi mai vinto 7/7. Mi ricordano terribilmente la prima Juve di Conte: grandissima corsa, segnano tutti e giocano una partita a settimana.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Abbiam preso matri a 12 mln. Con 15 prendevi strootman. Eeeh ma una punta ci serviva.


Pagato 20 milioni non 15, che poi dovevamo prenderlo noi sono d'accordo ma ehh non abbiamo soldi per giocatori forti


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Juventus-Napoli-Roma, corsa a tre per lo scudetto. In ogni caso queste saranno le prime tre della classe a fine anno, al di là dell'ordine, ci firmo col sangue.
> Una squadra strabiliante 'sta Rometta, 20 goal fatti e 1 subito in 7 partite, cose da pazzi! Tipo il Barcellona.



è antipatico chiamarla rometta. noi cosa siamo? certo le bacheche non si possono paragonare, però questa roma ci piallerebbe senza problemi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> un mio amico interista sta piangengo come non vedevo da tempo!!! solo frustrazione o ha rubato la roma?



Il rigore non c'era, era qualche centimetro fuori area. La Roma comunque merita il vantaggio ma il 3-0 non rispecchia quello che si è visto in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> è antipatico chiamarla rometta. noi cosa siamo? certo le bacheche non si possono paragonare, però questa roma ci piallerebbe senza problemi.



Ci ha piallati il Verona, figurati la Roma. Almeno ora non ci sarebbe partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

L'importanza di avere un allenatore ragà..

A questo (Garcia) gli è bastato 2 mesi per capirci qualcosa (non conosce manco la lingua)

Al nostro 4 anni è ancora non ci ha capito nulla, anzi ogni anno sempre gli stessi errori.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Pagato 20 milioni non 15.



16+3.5 di bonus han detto a Sky poco fa


----------



## Hammer (5 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questi non hanno niente da invidiare alla juventus, per tecnica e qualità il centrocampo della roma è mostruoso, l'attacco è accettabile ma formato giocatori estremamente complementari, e la difesa con l'inserimento di benatia ha acquisito una solidità incredibile



L'attacco non è completo sulla carta, ma con un centrocampo così le mancanze vengono schermate. L'opposto che da noi.
Benatia l'avrei visto benissimo al posto di Zapata, sta tornando ai livelli della prima Udinese. Comunque è impressionante la mano di Garcia, e sono molto curioso di vedere tra qualche mese come andrà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> è antipatico chiamarla rometta. noi cosa siamo? certo le bacheche non si possono paragonare, però questa roma ci piallerebbe senza problemi.


Infatti era goliardico


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non hanno bisogno della punta, anzi, forse una Roma col puntero non avrebbe mai e poi mai vinto 7/7. Mi ricordano terribilmente la prima Juve di Conte: grandissima corsa, segnano tutti e giocano una partita a settimana.



Beh ma gli manca la punta, ma neanche una punta top, una punta decente, per dire un Gilardino da loro farebbe faville.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci ha piallati il Verona, figurati la Roma. Almeno ora non ci sarebbe partita.



Ma neanche dopo, rotfl, altro che a natale siamo in cima..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh ma gli manca la punta, ma neanche una punta top, una punta decente, per dire un Gilardino da loro farebbe faville.


Con Florenzi-Ljajic-Totti-Gervinho ci fanno tranquillamente tutta la stagione. Ripeto, meglio che non l'acquistino il puntero.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non hanno bisogno della punta, anzi, forse una Roma col puntero non avrebbe mai e poi mai vinto 7/7. Mi ricordano terribilmente la prima Juve di Conte: grandissima corsa, segnano tutti e giocano una partita a settimana.



Un campionato va guardato sulle 38 partite, non sulle prime 7. Hanno la coperta troppo corta davanti secondo me, con johnny sarebbero stati perfetti


----------



## Marilson (5 Ottobre 2013)

Allucinante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Un campionato va guardato sulle 38 partite, non sulle prime 7*. Hanno la coperta troppo corta davanti secondo me, con johnny sarebbero stati perfetti


Beh, certo. C'è chi dice che collasseranno, io dico che si giocheranno il tricolore, vedremo chi avrà ragione. Per me i quattro là davanti gli basteranno per tutta la stagione.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Ottobre 2013)

complimenti alla roma che ci ha letteralmente tolto l'ultimo barlume di speranza per il terzo posto...
la corsa quest'anno è tra loro juve e napoli. noi siamo tagliati fuori in tutto e per tutto anche se ci dovessero dare 1 rigore a partita


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma neanche dopo, rotfl, altro che a natale siamo in cima..



Vabbè con tutti a disposizione ce la giochiamo. Comunque sto parlando della partita secca, oramai 13 punti sono troppi.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sul forum dello United scrivono "Gervinho has become Ronaldo" LOL


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, certo. C'è chi dice che collasseranno, io dico che si giocheranno il tricolore, vedremo chi avrà ragione. Per me i quattro là davanti gli basteranno per tutta la stagione.



Splè alla Roma manca la punta che sblocca le partitacce. Non è una cosa da poco. Non correranno come lepri per tutto l'anno.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

vi ricordo che la roma gioca una partita a settimana (coppa italia esclusa). se a gennaio prendono qualcuno di forte per far rifiatare i titolari e dosano bene le energie (perdendo magari quelle partite sacrificabili), possono competere per lo scudo. Spero vada a loro o al napoli, non potrei sopportare ancora l'arroganza del parrucchino godere per 3 anni di fila.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Pagato 20 milioni non 15, che poi dovevamo prenderlo noi sono d'accordo ma ehh non abbiamo soldi per giocatori forti



15 piu bonus mi sa, o giu di li.Fatto sta che potevamo evitare di prendere matri e riscattare zapata e acquistare strootman, oppure alderweireld, o eriksen. Insomma giocatori giovani e di qualità. Invece prendiamo un 29enne che non segna mai...


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema sono le partite con le piccole quando la condizione, ora mostruosa, verrà un po' meno. Lì soffriranno e per questo la Juve è ancora avanti. Però giocano da Dio. Nulla da dire.



Sono d'accordo ma quando hai: totti, ljacic, gervinho (ti salta l'uomo), pjanic, florenzi e strootman, con tutta questa qualità, fai meno fatica anche quando la condizione fisica cala. Noi per esempio se non andiamo a 1000 all'ora ci piallano tutti, alcuni anche quando andiamo al massimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Noi non siamo da cl.. lasciamo stare, lasciamo perdere l'europa league... un anno per ricostruire quello che si può dopo aver venduto i pezzi da 90 per bilancio...
Poi magari si svegliano nel 2015/2016 che abbiamo la finale in casa se non erro


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un campionato va guardato sulle 38 partite, non sulle prime 7. Hanno la coperta troppo corta davanti secondo me, con johnny sarebbero stati perfetti



Però non hanno le coppe


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2013)

mi vien da piangere. 

se penso che sono stati ad un passo da allegri, e invece ce lo siamo tenuti noi. 
la riconferma di acciuga sulla nostra panca è stata la loro fortuna.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Però non hanno le coppe



Sì ma totti fisicamente non si Sa quante garanzie possa dare, gervinho sta giocando bene ma non é mai stato un mostro di continuità. Gli scudetti si vincono con le certezze, a loro deve andare tutto bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> 15 piu bonus mi sa, o giu di li.Fatto sta che potevamo evitare di prendere matri e riscattare zapata e acquistare strootman, oppure alderweireld, o eriksen. Insomma giocatori giovani e di qualità. Invece prendiamo un 29enne che non segna mai...



lui ed eriksen ed eravamo ok per anni, ehhh ma se sono giovani e forti siamo disposti a spendere cit galliani ma per favore va


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque partita stupenda, ritimi che noi ci sognamo "Abbiamo cambiato preparazione per essere più freschi a settembre" cit


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ma il rimpianto fosse solo Strootman. Ne ho una ventina, primo tra tutti Pogba.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque partita stupenda, ritimi che noi ci sognamo "Abbiamo cambiato preparazione per essere più freschi a settembre" cit



Noi partiamo con ritardo e poi pialliamo tutti


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma totti fisicamente non si Sa quante garanzie possa dare, gervinho sta giocando bene ma non é mai stato un mostro di continuità. Gli scudetti si vincono con le certezze, a loro deve andare tutto bene



Bè lo scudo forse no ma un posto in CL,secondo me, possono ottenerlo sicuramente più di noi. D'altronde loro han comprato perchè han ceduto, come dice suma, ma nessuno che gli chieda perchè noi dopo aver ceduto thiago e ibra non abbiamo speso un euro per rinforzarci.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi partiamo con ritardo e poi pialliamo tutti



Eh giusto tanto noi iniziamo il campionato a Gennaio.. tranquilli c'è tempo

"Vorrei farvi ricordare che da gennaio abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti" " Se non fosse per la partenza handipac avremmo vinto lo scudetto " cit


----------



## S T B (5 Ottobre 2013)

la Roma ancora ci ringrazia per non avergli fatto prendere Allegri...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Bè lo scudo forse no ma un posto in CL,secondo me, possono ottenerlo sicuramente più di noi. D'altronde loro han comprato perchè han ceduto, come dice suma, ma nessuno che gli chieda perchè noi dopo aver ceduto thiago e ibra non abbiamo speso un euro per rinforzarci.



Hanno ceduto per ripianare perchè Silvio non caccia più un euro. Non c'è nulla da capire.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Bè lo scudo forse no ma un posto in CL,secondo me, possono ottenerlo sicuramente più di noi. D'altronde loro han comprato perchè han ceduto, come dice suma, ma nessuno che gli chieda perchè noi dopo aver ceduto thiago e ibra non abbiamo speso un euro per rinforzarci.



Su questo sono d'accordo, infatti secondo me roma e Juve sono già in champions. Il terzo posto ce lo giochiamo noi, il Napoli e l'inter


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che se domani fermassimo la Juve faremmo un regalo grosso come una casa alla Roma... Andrebbero a +3/4


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno ceduto per ripianare perchè Silvio non caccia più un euro. Non c'è nulla da capire.



You dont say ? Quindi che dicano che i risultati economici vengono prima di quelli sportivi. Perchè se mi fa l'esempio che la roma ha ceduto per comprare allora anche noi abbiam ceduto l'anno scorso. In realtà suma e company parlano per mezze verità e sotterfugi, perchè la dirigenza, come dici tu, non vuole più spendere. Il problema è che non lo dicono a chiare lettere e anzi ci propinano ste frasette qua senza logica.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> You dont say ? Quindi che dicano che i risultati economici vengono prima di quelli sportivi. Perchè se mi fa l'esempio che la roma ha ceduto per comprare allora anche noi abbiam ceduto l'anno scorso. In realtà suma e company parlano per mezze verità e sotterfugi, perchè la dirigenza, come dici tu, non vuole più spendere. Il problema è che non lo dicono a chiare lettere e anzi ci propinano ste frasette qua senza logica.


c'è da dire però che la Roma ha avuto molta fortuna nel vendere. Voglio dire, chi te li dà 70 Mln per due come Lamela e marquinho? Capita una volta ogni 100 anni un sedere simile


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Questa era una rete valida per me


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> You dont say ? Quindi che dicano che i risultati economici vengono prima di quelli sportivi. Perchè se mi fa l'esempio che la roma ha ceduto per comprare allora anche noi abbiam ceduto l'anno scorso. In realtà suma e company parlano per mezze verità e sotterfugi, perchè la dirigenza, come dici tu, non vuole più spendere. Il problema è che non lo dicono a chiare lettere e anzi ci propinano ste frasette qua senza logica.


Raga quando il maggior azionista, che ha quote per oltre il 99%, non caccia il dinero per ripianare, da qualche parte devono trovare i soldi per chiudere l'esercizione e ripianare. Poi che non il nano non cacci più nulla l'hanno detto chiaro e tondo. Chiuso OT.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

Strootman fortissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Rosso per Balzaretti.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> c'è da dire però che la Roma ha avuto molta fortuna nel vendere. Voglio dire, chi te li dà 70 Mln per due come Lamela e marquinho? Capita una volta ogni 100 anni un sedere simile



Ma a prescindere da quello. Loro hanno reinvestito, e lo hanno fatto bene. Noi i pochi soldi che avevamo li abbiam spesi per matri.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga quando il maggior azionista, che ha quote per oltre il 99%, non caccia il dinero per ripianare, da qualche parte devono trovare i soldi per chiudere l'esercizione e ripianare. Poi che non il nano non cacci più nulla l'hanno detto chiaro e tondo. Chiuso OT.



Continui a dire ovvietà, rileggiti meglio i miei post: siamo d'accordo su questi punti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Madò che aveva fatto Gervinho, ma cosa ha nelle gambe? Me lo ricordavo veloce, ma sembra che abbia un motorino


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

La Roma non ha subito nè sofferto nemmeno in 10. Hanno una grande organizzazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Cioè, per me è qualcosa di disumano, non so se vi rendete conto. Questi hanno fatto 20 goal e ne hanno subito 1 vincendo sette partite su sette, roba da Barcellona.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Splè alla Roma manca la punta che sblocca le partitacce. Non è una cosa da poco. Non correranno come lepri per tutto l'anno.


Eh, anche alla Juve mancava la punta per le partitacce, anche la Juve non avrebbero corso per tutto il campionato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

La Roma ha strameritato ma l'arbitro tagliavento di nuovo protagonista, se non dava il rigore inesistente per me la partita era aperta a tutto.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma non ha subito nè sofferto nemmeno in 10. Hanno una grande organizzazione



Cosa che noi in 4 anni non abbiamo MAI avuto.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Risultato finale:

Inter Roma 0-3*


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Complimenti veramente alla Roma mamma mia


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cioè, per me è qualcosa di disumano, non so se vi rendete conto. Questi hanno fatto 20 goal e ne hanno subito 1 vincendo sette partite su sette, roba da Barcellona.
> 
> 
> Eh, anche alla Juve mancava la punta per le partitacce, anche la Juve non avrebbero corso per tutto il campionato...


Infatti la Juve non so quanti pareggi ha fatto ed ha vinto lo scudo a 84 punti, pochi per quest'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Continui a dire ovvietà, rileggiti meglio i miei post: siamo d'accordo su questi punti.



E allora non vedo perchè stiamo ancora discutendo se parliamo di ovvietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti la Juve non so quanti pareggi ha fatto ed ha vinto lo scudo a 84 punti, pochi per quest'anno.


Ma l'ha vinto... comunque non dico che lo vinceranno ma se lo giocheranno sicuramente per me.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

roma blinda il terzo posto... 

eh... ma bravo mazzarri, se l'è giocata alla pari, ma come fate a dire che non è un vincente? (cit.)


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Una roma illegale, anche se il rigore inesistente ha un pò compromesso la gara.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore inesistente? Raga, io l'ho visto sulla linea.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Dovesse scippare lo scudo a Juve e Napoli ne godrei


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pure per me era netto


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

ridendo e scherzando la roma ha già vinto derby in trasferta e inter in trasferta...


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E allora non vedo perchè stiamo ancora discutendo se parliamo di ovvietà.



Tu parli per ovvietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dovesse scippare lo scudo a Juve e Napoli ne godrei


A me basta che non lo vinca ancora Gonde, poi mi andrebbe bene chiunque, anche l'Inter!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2013)

Provate ad immaginare un Mondo in cui Allegri accetta di andare alla Roma invece di cedere alle lusinghe di Fester....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Provate ad immaginare un Mondo in cui Allegri accetta di andare alla Roma invece di cedere alle lusinghe di Fester....


Il Milan avrebbe avuto qualche punto in più e la Roma molti di meno ma d'altronde una volta per tutte doveva andare bene alla Roma, tra quel fallito di Spalletti, Henrique e Zeman ne hanno ingoiata di melma.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il rigore non c'era, era nettamente fuori area. La Roma ha comunque meritato ed avrebbe vinto lo stesso. 

Buono comunque anche il primo tempo dell'Inter che meritava qualche in più nella prima frazione (il 3-0 del primo tempo è un risultato bugiardo)


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2013)

Godicchio. Purtroppo domani non possiamo contribuire a mandare in fuga la Rometta


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque la differenza tra un allenatore di calcio capace come Garcia ed un incompetente come Allegri è clamorosa. Allegri va ad Amsterdam conto la primavera dell'Ajax e fa le barricate che manco in trincea, Garcia va a San Siro e gioca così.

Un allenatore capace fa mezza squadra.


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Ottobre 2013)

Come dicevo quest'estate contro ogni pronostico, questa Roma può dire la sua per lo scudetto.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Ottobre 2013)

Grande roma,poco da dire,partita giocata con GRANDE maturità

Alla fine l'Inter non ha giocato neanche tanto male,ma le lacune individuali (in difesa soprattutto) sono saltate fuori; i primi 3 posti sembrano oramai assegnati

P.S. Quel ***.zaro di un romanista (Aldo) giocasse meno a nascondino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Tu parli per ovvietà.



Io parlo di cose palesi, siete voi (parlando in generale) che non volete accettare la realtà. Cioè io ti ho spiegato che con i soldi delle cessioni si è ripianato il bilancio e tu invece non ti capaciti perchè non hanno reinvestito il ricavato. Cosa non hai capito o non comprendi?? Famme capì, perchè sembra palese.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rigore inesistente? Raga, io l'ho visto sulla linea.



Era giusto un paio di cm fuori.


----------



## Aldo (6 Ottobre 2013)

Parlare adesso dopo un 3 a 0 al'inter in trasferta è facile quindi non dirò niente sulla prestazione, lascio a voi commentare che potete essere più obbiettivi. 

Sulle lamentele di alcune persone sul mio pronostico posso dirvi di essere contento di avermi sbagliato, e se qualcuno si è arrabbiato mi dispiace perchè io non volevo far arrabbiare nessuno. 
Anche se a mia discolpa posso dire che c'è stato un 3-0 c'è stata un'espulsione c'è stata una doppietta, scherzo cmq.
Io è da almeno 5 anni che non prendo una schedina ci sarà un motivo.

Parlando di fatti più seri, ho visto parecchia gente che dice che alla Roma manca una punta per essere completa. Io penso che la Roma non ha in squadra una punta, ma ha una grande punta che si chiama Mattia Destro, 13 mesi fa era considerato uno degli attaccanti più forti Italiani, conteso tra le big della serie A, oggi non viene neanche considerato. Ha grandi qualità è quando tornerà in questa squadra potrà dire la sua


----------



## Livestrong (6 Ottobre 2013)

Sì, se destro torna ed esplode avete una squadra che può vincere anche nei prossimi anni. Il problema è che gli scudetti li vinci con le certezze, quasi mai con le scommesse.


----------



## Doctore (6 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Parlare adesso dopo un 3 a 0 al'inter in trasferta è facile quindi non dirò niente sulla prestazione, lascio a voi commentare che potete essere più obbiettivi.
> 
> Sulle lamentele di alcune persone sul mio pronostico posso dirvi di essere contento di avermi sbagliato, e se qualcuno si è arrabbiato mi dispiace perchè io non volevo far arrabbiare nessuno.
> Anche se a mia discolpa posso dire che c'è stato un 3-0 c'è stata un'espulsione c'è stata una doppietta, scherzo cmq.
> ...


l'unico vero fenomeno che avete è rudi garcia


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quale Destro.......è proprio la vostra forza il fatto di avere Totti come _falso nueve_ e Florenzi esterno


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Totti ha sempre 37 anni, avrà anche lui i momenti di flessione e storicamente è uno con acciacchi fisici più o meno gravi, non c'è stata una stagione in cui ha giocato 34/38 partite, manco quando aveva 20 anni..per cui la Roma avrà bisogno sia di Destro che di Ljajic, anche perchè in determinate situazioni con squadre chiuse che giocano con la difesa all'altezza dell'area di rigore (come il Catania per esempio) e non lasciano spazi per correre il centravanti tornerà sicuramente utile.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ennesima grande partita della roma. Sono impressionato. Garcia mi ricorda il primo Capello al Milan. Ve lo ricordate no? Senza coppe, squadra solida, ma comunque ancora molto bella da vedere. Sappiamo tutti come é finita. Stasera potevano farne altri 2-3, ma hanno evidentemente giocato il secondo tempo con il freno a mano tirato. Ci sta pure. Dite che gli manca un attacante. Io penso si no. Con il rientro di Destro, la presenza di Borriello, sono coperti anche in questo senso. Anche a centrocampo hanno buonissime riserve, come Bradley e Marquinho. Lo stesso Florenzi può giocare piú dietro. Come terzini oltre Maicon hanno Torosidis, bel giocatore, e a sinistra Dodo che sta crescendo molto. E non é che in Italia ci siano tutti sti fenomeni come terzini.
A me pare che la rosa sia ampiamente attrezzata per vincere. Potrebbero non riuscire, molto dipenderá anche dal clima che a Roma sapranno mantenere, intendo a livello mediatico e a livello di tifoseria.


----------



## Snape (6 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io parlo di cose palesi, siete voi (parlando in generale) che non volete accettare la realtà. Cioè io ti ho spiegato che con i soldi delle cessioni si è ripianato il bilancio e tu invece non ti capaciti perchè non hanno reinvestito il ricavato. Cosa non hai capito o non comprendi?? Famme capì, perchè sembra palese.



Non è difficile. Rileggiti i miei messaggi. Continui a dire coe scontate, cerca di alzare la qualità  Io sto dicendo che la società ha colpe nette nel prenderci in giro e creare teatrini, non è complicato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l'unico vero fenomeno che avete è rudi garcia



Pensare che ste estate avete rischiato di avere allegria.....l allenatore da la differenza c è poco da dire!!io no credo che abbiamo una rosa di elementi inferiore a quella della Roma dai.....la preparazione ,il mercato ,è anche fatto con l allenatore e per me il nostro é da silurare all istante!complimenti alla Roma,spero che vinca lo scudo sto anno alla faccia di Juve Napoli e Inter...noi se arriviamo in europa league è davvero un miracolo...


----------



## folletto (6 Ottobre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Pensare che ste estate avete rischiato di avere allegria.....l allenatore da la differenza c è poco da dire!!io no credo che abbiamo una rosa di elementi inferiore a quella della Roma dai.....la preparazione ,il mercato ,è anche fatto con l allenatore e per me il nostro é da silurare all istante!complimenti alla Roma,spero che vinca lo scudo sto anno alla faccia di Juve Napoli e Inter...*noi se arriviamo in europa league è davvero un miracolo*...



O forse una disgrazia. Se non vai in CL (e non ci vai) meglio restare fuori anche da EL


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Non è difficile. Rileggiti i miei messaggi. Continui a dire coe scontate, cerca di alzare la qualità  Io sto dicendo che la società ha colpe nette nel prenderci in giro e creare teatrini, non è complicato.



Hanno detto chiaro e tondo, quantomeno nell'ultimo anno, che il nano non investirà come un tempo e che la società deve andare avanti senza l'apporto del maggior azionista. Se ti riferisci ai teatri di Ibra e Thiago, oramai è acqua passata. Credo siamo tutti adulti per capire lo status quo ed è inutile ripetere le stramaledette cose ogni volta.


----------



## Snape (6 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto chiaro e tondo, quantomeno nell'ultimo anno, che il nano non investirà come un tempo e che la società deve andare avanti senza l'apporto del maggior azionista. Se ti riferisci ai teatri di Ibra e Thiago, oramai è acqua passata. Credo siamo tutti adulti per capire lo status quo ed è inutile ripetere le stramaledette cose ogni volta.



Evidentemente il massimo concesso dalla tua mente in termini di qualità ai post è questo. Più che consigliarti di rileggere bene ciò che ho scritto non posso fare. Però ti do un consiglio, leggere non significa capire, per quello devi provare a fare l'ultimo passettino.  E se per te, aggiungo, è acqua passata quello che ha portato alla attuale situazione, oltre alle frasi come "stiamo seguendo 100 top young", e altre del genere, allora bè, contento tu.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Evidentemente il massimo concesso dalla tua mente in termini di qualità ai post è questo. Più che consigliarti di rileggere bene ciò che ho scritto non posso fare. Però ti do un consiglio, leggere non significa capire, per quello devi provare a fare l'ultimo passettino.  E se per te, aggiungo, è acqua passata quello che ha portato alla attuale situazione, oltre alle frasi come "stiamo seguendo 100 top young", e altre del genere, allora bè, contento tu.



Genio della lampada non fare il superiore, ho capito benissimo il tuo post. E non ti allargare, cerca di argomentare in modo corretto, che tuti tanto hanno capito il senso del tuo post, cioè il non accettare la sensazione odierna. Ora basta e chiuso OT.


----------



## Snape (6 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Genio della lampada non fare il superiore, ho capito benissimo il tuo post. E non ti allargare, cerca di argomentare in modo corretto, che tuti tanto hanno capito il senso del tuo post, cioè il non accettare la sensazione odierna. Ora basta e chiuso OT.



Tutti lo hanno capito tranne uno: tu.  Hai gia detto chiuso OT due o tre volte, almeno sii coerente e chiudilo sto OT  a presto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Tutti lo hanno capito tranne uno: tu.  Hai gia detto chiuso OT due o tre volte, almeno sii coerente e chiudilo sto OT  a presto.



Rispiega va, famme capire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] cerca di far diventare pessimisti più romanisti possibili...sennò alla prima batosta che prendete andate tutti a fare casino a Trigoia
il pericolo più grande della Roma sono i tifosi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Un solo gol subito dopo 7 partite, eheheheeh ma con marquinos faranno ridere in difesa cit 
Quando dico che non è il singolo difensore a fare la differenza ma è la fase difensiva.....

Mi chiedo come alcuni possono minimamente credere al terzo posto


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un solo gol subito dopo 7 partite, eheheheeh ma con marquinos faranno ridere in difesa cit
> Quando dico che non è il singolo difensore a fare la differenza ma è la fase difensiva.....
> 
> Mi chiedo come alcuni possono minimamente credere al terzo posto



Bisogna sempre sperare.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre sperare.



Ok ho aperto un sondaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2013)

Strootman fortissimo Galliani li mortacci tua e di quel cessi di Matri-re


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Strootman fortissimo *Galliani li mortacci tua* e di quel cessi di Matri-re


----------



## Franz64 (6 Ottobre 2013)

*Poster*

La faccia di Piacentini sopo il terzo gol. Da farci un poster mt 2X3


----------



## Aldo (6 Ottobre 2013)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> La faccia di Piacentini sopo il terzo gol. Da farci un poster mt 2X3



Non c'è il video?
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] scusami se ti cito ma non ho capito bene se su questo forum si possono fare pronostici prima della partita. Perché ne ho fatto uno su juve Milan l'hanno cacciato, l'ho messo per far contento qualcuno.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non c'è il video?
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] scusami se ti cito ma non ho capito bene se su questo forum si possono fare pronostici prima della partita. Perché ne ho fatto uno su juve Milan l'hanno cacciato, l'ho messo per far contento qualcuno.



Non sulle partite del milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non c'è il video?
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] scusami se ti cito ma non ho capito bene se su questo forum si possono fare pronostici prima della partita. Perché ne ho fatto uno su juve Milan l'hanno cacciato, l'ho messo per far contento qualcuno.



ti ha risposto livestrong
e ascolta il mio consiglio sul pessimismo


----------

